# Ez Was Right



## PillarofBalance (Jun 29, 2012)

I bought kigs... Ez made fun of me. I told him my guy was solid... Boy was I wrong... Just putting it on the record that He was right, I was wrong.


----------



## Georgia (Jun 29, 2012)

Bash your guy here


----------



## DF (Jun 29, 2012)

Sorry about your kigs POB.  the old man does know lots.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 29, 2012)

I am going to be the first to say that these kigs in a time before online gh serum and igf testing would have fooled me!

 The vacuum was perfect the rate that the powder dissolved was on the money with rips and elitropins. Also the puck was perfect!

 They are getting good at making fakes the one thing they keep forgetting is that many gh users now do blood work!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 29, 2012)

Who's your guy? Lets hear it don't hold back!


----------



## Zeek (Jun 29, 2012)

Let the man try to get a refund first guys!!

 when it comes to my friends and money, I wish I would have been wrong!  lets hope he does right on this, btw i suspect his hyges originate with IP and are by default fake also


----------



## 69nites (Jun 29, 2012)

Trust your source is bullshit. Know your product. Kigs are getting counterfeit mixed in high in the supply chain.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 29, 2012)

Zeek said:


> Let the man try to get a refund first guys!!
> 
> when it comes to my friends and money, I wish I would have been wrong!  lets hope he does right on this, btw i suspect his hyges originate with IP and are by default fake also



When I tried (different source) the guy told me some people don't react to GH and is why I had a score of .1 and it don't work on me, I blew up on him and then comeback with the 66.9 Rips test and still got nothing.

I was involved with a middle man and that is the answer we got from China!

A lot of these people don't give refunds because they are middle men or had spent a ton on them and want thier money back, been seeing this for quit sometime now!

I got fake replaced by the middle man with bunk!


----------



## Zeek (Jun 29, 2012)

I know of a guy who is on his 3rd round of replacements from Kamikaze right now!!  and guess what? the third replacements tested as bunk again!!

 regular kigs are testing as bunk

 NQK kigs also testing as bunk

 and now kigs gold bunk also

  ere is my advice to anyone trying to buy hgh right now, only buy the following brands for now!

 Riptropin - best bet

 Elitropin - 2nd best bet


Uncle Z blue tops   3rd best bet.


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 29, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Uncle Z blue tops   3rd best bet.



Rumor has it he might have got busted though! Any news on that?!


----------



## Zeek (Jun 29, 2012)

No have seen nothing in writing indicating it was z or his site, if you guys remember when Oscarro went down there was a lot of speciulation and nothing in the papers etc. Why you may ask?  because oscaro was probably busy giving them all the info they needed to take whoever the poor soul is right now rotting in a polish prison!

 Going to tell you here and now that the busts of 07 were mainly made possible by a whole lot of snitchin from the few original guys they grabbed. They had initially grabbed a couple of UGL's that they were letting powders through for. Once the amounts let through added up to several kilo's of raws they started kicking doors down in the middle of the night.

 And then with all the snitching it was like a chorus of singing canaries!! Next thing you know 3 busts turned into 57 or more big busts!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 29, 2012)

Fucking thiefs!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm givin him a chance to make it right so I won't be naming names. 

So far though his response to my email was just a bit of a run around. I'm gonna nail him to a wall and beat my money out of this prick.

Takes a lot to get me pissed off.


----------



## grind4it (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for trying. It sucks that they are fake. Maybe your investment will keep some good brothers from getting scammed.





PillarofBalance said:


> I bought kigs... Ez made fun of me. I told him my guy was solid... Boy was I wrong... Just putting it on the record that He was right, I was wrong.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 29, 2012)

gh is too expensive to get fucked, you figure domestic kigs probably cost anywhere from $175 -200  and when you factor in  a minimum order which is usually at least 3 kits we are talking close to $600 bucks on the cheap!!! if  POB went conservative.

 600 bucks is way too much to get fucked on!  I can see a crusade starting over this cause ya know what, if POB got fucked how many others do you think got screwed too?


----------



## 69nites (Jun 29, 2012)

I just don't understand why people buy kigs.  I lose respect for sources that carry them.


----------

